
Poken: Tiny RFID thingies that share all your personal data with others  - jwb119
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/15/poken-tiny-rfid-thingies-that-share-all-your-personal-data-with-others/
======
krav
I met the founder a couple weeks ago when he was in the US. I work for an
Angel fund and the moment he showed it to me, my first response was, "how do I
invest in this?" But he was already on to the VC phase.

It's clever execution.

